# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Un águila

## ceheginero joven

Hola a todos. Os dejo una fotografía que he hecho esta mañana desde Cañada del Calvo, cerca de Cehegín, en una exhibición de aeromodelismo, parece que el águila también quiso exhibirse  :Big Grin:  :Wink: .



Tomada con un Canon 70-300mm, que se me ha quedado algo corto para fotografiarla, ojalá hubiera llevado también aquí el Sigma 50-500  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

EDIT: Añado esta también:



Saludos

----------


## perdiguera

Veo que se te presentan buenas oportunidades de hacer unas tomas guapas.
Las de hoy son muy buenas.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Me parece que es un milano ceheginero joven, yo por los que cuelga Los Terrines, pero me puedo equivocar.
Un saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

> Me parece que es un milano ceheginero joven, yo por los que cuelga Los Terrines, pero me puedo equivocar.
> Un saludo a todos.


A mí me parece que no es un milano, por el color de la cabeza, y la forma de la cola, pero no he sabido identificar la especie.

Un saludo cordial a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenos días.

Después ver más despacio la foto, creo que podría ser un aguilucho lagunero, quizás un ejemplar joven de esa especie.

Un saludo cordial.

----------


## frfmfrfm

Los terrines nos está haciendo falta alguien que entienda de rapaces y el único que esta más en contacto eres tu.
Pues tiene pitan de que llevas razón con lo del aguilucho lagunero.
Sigues con los cursillos que vas prosperando adecuadamente, je, je.
Un abrazo.

----------


## REEGE

Aguilucho Lagunero.
Estoy casi seguro que Los Terrines está en lo cierto... de todos modos Jason, estará por ahí para aclararnos dudas sobre aves!!!
Jason???????? jejeje

----------


## ceheginero joven

Yo tengo esta página en favoritos: http://www.pajaricos.es/

Saludos

----------


## jason

Jejejejeje sólo soy soy un simple aficionado y también apostaría por lagunero. Sería bueno que Ceheginero nos dijese si por los alrededores hay un pantano o laguna cercana porque, como dice un amigo mío, si en un sitio donde hay buitres parece un buitre es que es un buitre :Wink:

----------


## angelgar0284

excelente captura!!! hermosa ave!
felicidades!

slds

----------

